# Need to store and view HTML on my Palm TX



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I have a new Palm TX. I want to be able to place HTML documents onto my Palm in much the same way as I do it now in Documents to Go (using HotSync) and then be able to view these HTML documents later.

To be clear, I do not want to use the HTML viewer to browse the web, just view HTML documents stored on the Palm.

I tried iSilo; but, from what I can see, it is intended only for browsing web pages from a WiFi-equipped Palm and offers me no opportunity to store web pages on the Palm using HotSync.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I think you need the other part of isolo -

iSiloX is the desktop application that converts content to the iSilo 3.x/4.x document format, enabling you to carry that content on your Palm OS® PDA, Pocket PC PDA, Windows® CE Handheld PC, or Windows® computer for viewing using iSilo. 

So it seems you use isiloX to make the document that isilo reads offline.

Shame Hotsync does not natively support syncing webpages from a PC to your mobile device. (I have to say it - ActiveSync for PPC's does this natively)


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I finally figured it out. 

I got it done with the combination of two programs, one called Plucker and another called Sunrise. Sunrise converts web pages directly from the internet to Palm format and places it where HotSync can find it. HotSync then places it onto the Palm where Plucker allows me to view it later.

This isn't just intended for web pages. I'm putting together all my troubleshooting notes, over a thousand short notes, into HTML format with hyperlinks in an index page linked to the various notes. This is my primary purpose. That's why I wasn't particularly interested in viewing web pages, from the web, that is.


----------

